# Historic Colourized photos



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

These colourised photos from mostly over a century ago, are just breathtaking







The Empire  state express, Washington Street, Syracuse, New York, 1905. 






Tower Bridge in London under construction in 1889.







The Golden Gate Bridge under construction in 1934


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

A Douglas SBD “Dauntless” dive bomber balances on its nose after crash landing on a carrier flight deck in the Pacific, 1943.






Powerhouse mechanic working on a steam pump, 1920. (Photo: Lewis Hine/WPA)







Climbing the Great Pyramid of Giza, between 1867 and 1899. (Photo: Maison Bonfils/Library of Congress)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

More here...... 

https://mymodernmet.com/retronaut-dynamichrome-colorized-photo-book/


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2019)

Love them Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

They're really good aren't they Pappy?.. some of the best colourized photos I've seen tbh


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

..another bunch... mostly well known people this time...






Silvia Sidney And Henry Fonda In “You Only Live Once” (1937)






Humphrey Bogart, “Casablanca”, 1942






The Andrews Sisters


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

Austrian photographer and digital artist Mario Unger  breathes new life into old, black and white photos with vibrant colors.  From stars of the silver screen to 19th century street scenes, Unger  has spent a staggering 3,000 hours carefully restoring and colorizing a  vast collection of historical photos.

Find more here.... 

https://mymodernmet.com/colorized-black-and-white-historical-photos-mario-unger/


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

8 minute restored film footage of a trip through  New York City 1911.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2019)

I would have been a success in selling hats. Everyone wore them. It’s hard to imagine that every last person in this film has passed.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

I really enjoyed these Holly, thanks!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 9, 2019)

Can you imagine being a woman wearing all those clothes in the heat of summer without A/C?

just their undergarments and stockings would make me sweat.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Can you imagine being a woman wearing all those clothes in the heat of summer without A/C?
> 
> just their undergarments and stockings would make me sweat.



I've often thought the same thing!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Can you imagine being a woman wearing all those clothes in the heat of summer without A/C?
> 
> just their undergarments and stockings would make me sweat.




I was looking at that beach one and thinking  how they were managing to wear all those clothes...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I would have been a success in selling hats. Everyone wore them. It’s hard to imagine that every last person in this film has passed.




I was just saying that to my husband.. those little Japanese children will have been long gone now.. and also that strong young guy with the spanner, could be anyone today, he looks so modern, and so strong and muscular. if he lived to be an old man he must have been so sad to remember how strong he was once!!


----------



## Lara (Feb 9, 2019)

WoW Holly! These are ALL stunning!! 

Nothing compares to the artistry of Mario Unger as I tried to find some online...to no avail.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 9, 2019)

In a strange way I would have loved to live in that era but in reality I know I’m not tough enough and love all my modern conveniences...just wishful unrealistic thinking on my part.

It would be so cool if it was possible to put yourself in these photos and just feel what was going on, etc.

without sweating of course.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

I feel the same. I'd enjoy it for about a week, but only if I were wealthy enough to have help and healthy food.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

What  a  wonderful/amazing  photo  collection !  Glad  photography  had  been
invented  by  then.   Thanks  HollyDolly.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

Lara said:


> WoW Holly! These are ALL stunning!!
> 
> Nothing compares to the artistry of Mario Unger as I tried to find some online...to no avail.



Lara, look here-

https://www.instagram.com/ungermario/


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

OMG!!   All those  clothes !     Getting   her  naked   would  take  half  the  night  !!!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2019)

Very cool stuff in this thread.  

In addition to what others have remarked above, these are my takeaways from the 1911 video.  

People were virtually all either thin or normal weight.  Only a couple of the many hundreds shown would be described at chubby.  
Almost everyone was caucasian.
Many, many, many more walkers than riders
Nobody was smoking a cigarette, though a few men had cigars.
The streets and sidewalks were immaculate - almost no litter.
Although the camera drew some attention, I noticed only one person who eventually smiled at being filmed (a girl in the car that was featured for about 30 seconds)
People in general looked very business-like.  They were going from one place to another.  With the exception of one woman pushing a baby stroller, nobody seemed to be strolling aimlessly or to be out just to enjoy the day.  
Nobody was smiling or laughing.  
The smokestacks were pouring plenty of gunk into the atmosphere.  Air pollution was quite evident in the latter part of the video.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 9, 2019)

Fascinating pictures, Holly.  Thank you!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

Good points Starsong!!!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

Good  observations   StarSong.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

No one was looking at their phone! layful:


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 9, 2019)

Wonderful historical pictures. Never been over the Golden Gate Bridge but I walked over Tower Bridge. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2019)

rcleary171 said:


> Wonderful historical pictures. Never been over the Golden Gate Bridge but I walked over Tower Bridge. Thanks for posting.



You're welcome rcleary... it's a joy for me because I've never visited any part of the USA...


----------

